# SETI@Home Wow!-Event 2019



## Terminator_1 (Jul 7, 2019)

SETI.Germany invite Team TECHPOWERUP to the SETI@Home Wow!-Event 2019. It takes place from 15th August, 16.00 UTC, until 29th August 2019, 16.00 UTC.

We cordially ask all team leaders to forward the invitation to their team. Information about the Wow!-Race 2019 and a registration form can be found here https://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/register/en

SETI.Germany wishes you and your team members much fun with the Wow!-Event 2019.

Best regards
Terminator
SETI.Germany


----------

